# Web radio



## raphaelsaldanha (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Some days ago I started to look for one web radio dedicated to J S Bach, but the results were very few. Then I decided to create a web radio with this purpose.

So here it is! http://bachradio.org

There is a lot of more work to do! Currently, all content had come from open sources, we have 168 music files played randomly, but my intentions are to create a full program schedule, and add a lot of more pieces and interpretations. I still have to standardize the names, and a lot of other things...

I will really appreciate suggestions and recomendations, and off course, any help is welcome!

Regards,

Raphael Saldanha


----------

